# DCC decoder question



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

will this Digitrax DH166PS HO Scale DCC Decoder 6 Function 9-pin w/ 8-Pin 1" Harness 6041

fit this Bachmann Spectrum 81904 "HO" 80 Ton Three Truck Shay Ely-Thomas Lumber Co. 

bachmann says the engine has a 8 pin receiver. 

thanks.

skip


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Skip

Contact Digitrax and/or Bachmann. Either should
know what decoder would work. I know from
experience that Digitrax responds timely to
contact thru their website. Provide them
complete information on the loco and it's
wiring and plug.

Don


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

thank Don. but you know they will say theirs i the best.
the shay is out of stock a long time. half the sellers did not know if the loco was DCC ready.
had to write Bachmann to see if the loco was DCC ready. the guy (which was real helpful) said even he had to google it to find out.

once i get it (Christmas) i'll open it to see the plug.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Go here to find what decoder is recommended for which locoomotie.
http://www.digitrax.com/products/engine-matrix/decoder/


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

As far as I can make out all current Bachmann stuff have eight pin plugs. In any event Its highly unlikely that it wont be DCC ready.

If you want very fine control I have found that the Lenz decoders are excellent. By pressing fnc3 on your controller it halves loco speed for shunting. They do an eight pin.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

Cycleops said:


> As far as I can make out all current Bachmann stuff have eight pin plugs. In any event Its highly unlikely that it wont be DCC ready.
> 
> If you want very fine control I have found that the Lenz decoders are excellent. By pressing fnc3 on your controller it halves loco speed for shunting. They do an eight pin.


i already have bachmann's word that it is DCC ready.

and i like digitrax.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

DavefromMD said:


> Go here to find what decoder is recommended for which locoomotie.
> http://www.digitrax.com/products/engine-matrix/decoder/


thanks, that hit it on the head.

skip


----------

